# Decoder install



## gerard488 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just wondering, I have an athearn rtr sd60 without the circuit board. It used to have a dcc board but I don`t have it. I also have a MRC sound decoder with the wiring harness that I am not using and I`m wondering if I can just wire it direct to the loco without using a circuit board. 
Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Did you purchase this loco "as is"?If so,I'd say that removing a decoder and selling the loco afterwards is most suspiscious.My suggestion is that you put jumpers from the wheel feeds to the motor and run it on DC (or DCC on 00) for a while to see if you have a good unit to start with.


----------



## gerard488 (Mar 10, 2013)

The loco runs perfect, just needs a decoder.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There's no reason why you can't just wire the sound decoder straight to the relevant connections. The original DCC decoder would have been wired this way. I assume you want to do this through the wiring harness you have which is a good idea to facilitate disconnection later.


----------

